

Rising NoSQL Star: Aerospike, Cassandra, Couchbase or Redis? - itamarhaber
https://redislabs.com/blog/nosql-performance-aerospike-cassandra-datastax-couchbase-redis

======
bsg75
Is this comparing 4 database engines to a Redis hosting service instead of
Redis itself?

~~~
itamarhaber
Not at all - Redis Labs Enterprise Cluster is a downloadable software that
makes running Redis clusters a breeze. It is by no means a managed service
like Redis Cloud, although much of the underlying tech is the same :)

